# Roland FR-7X



## Ghelios (28 Фев 2013)

Учусь на третьем курсе в консерватории, играю в группе(рок н ролл,блюз).
Вопрос вот в чем: можно ли на роланде окончить консу? 
Из программы у меня одно варьете, а Роланд уже может похвастаться выборкой. Тоесть полифонию и сонаты на нем тоже можно играть. Также несомненный плюс - всегда устойчивый тембр, менее зависящий от помещения, в котором играешь(реверб, громкость). Вес намного меньше. 
Кто что думает по этому поводу?


----------



## Valah (28 Фев 2013)

По аналогии можно задать вопрос: а может ли пианист окончить консу на синтезаторе, или скрипач на электроскрипке... (логическую цепочку можно продолжить)


----------



## Ghelios (28 Фев 2013)

Вопрос на вопрос, круто.
А по теме есть что сказать?


----------



## Valah (1 Мар 2013)

По теме лучше задать этот вопрос вашему педагогу или на кафедре. 
Как по мне, Роланд отличный инструмент для работы в группе или на свадьбах-корпоративах. Он легкий, его легко подзвучить, не заводится в мониторах, много разных тембров, но это все равно синтезатор.
Будь в консе эстрадное отделение, думаю, на нем можно было бы спокойно учиться. Но тогда нужны педагоги которые знали бы все особенности инструмента и как эффективнее раскрыть все его возможности.


----------



## kep (4 Мар 2013)

Valah писал:


> По теме лучше задать этот вопрос вашему педагогу или на кафедре.


Да, и может быть, выяснить судьбу победителей Роландовских конкурсов и намерения их преподавателей. 
"Скажи-ка, дядя, ведь недаром?"


----------



## Valah (4 Мар 2013)

Можно. Ещё можете спросить на каких инструментах они заканчивали консерваторию и почему...


----------



## kep (5 Мар 2013)

Valah писал:


> Можно. Ещё можете спросить на каких инструментах они заканчивали консерваторию и почему...


Почему - вопрос риторический: потому что Роландов не было  
Но вот будет ли, например Семенов учить на Роландах? Понятно же, что техника другая совсем, что как учебный инструмент Роланд имеет перспективы, etc.


----------



## Ghelios (6 Мар 2013)

Кстати, сегодня получил "добро" от зав. кафедры и педагога по спец. Консу закончить на нем можно.


----------



## bayanmir (6 Мар 2013)

Зав. кафедры новатор - это круто! А в каком городе консерватория? Успехов вам!
P.S. на Rolande есть где поискать, если с умом


----------

